# p220 slide lock back issues



## MarkSchu (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello - this is my first post...I usually just use the search function and find most of my answers, but this problem has become extremely vexing. I bought a an elite carry stainless p220 in August. I love the gun. It is a joy to shoot, but the slide fails to lock back about half the time after the last round. I have researched this issue to death. I have called sig and even sent it back to them once. Yes the slide locks back when I manually rack the slide with an empty mag. no I am not limp wristing or touching the slide lock lever accidently. Yes I have cleaned the gun multiple times and used every type of lube imaginable in various quantities. Nothing seems to help. Currently I am using Speer Lawman, which Sig suggested, but in 200 gr...Yes I could try 230 grain ammo, but it seems to me that a Sig shouldn't require such fine tuned attention just so a basic function of the gun will work. When I sent it back to Sig they replaced the magazines and the slide release lever and adjusted the SRT trigger. Still the slide locks back only about 50% of the time or less. I have discussed this with Sig customer service and they are also at a loss. What makes it more frustrating is that they continue to insinuate that it is somehow my fault...like they are doing me a favor to try to fix the problem. Despite that, I am sending the gun back to Sig again. I guess my question is: if I get back from Sig and it still fails to function correctly, what are my options besides living with it or selling the gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

MarkSchu said:


> I guess my question is: if I get back from Sig and it still fails to function correctly, what are my options besides living with it or selling the gun?


1: Take it go a gunsmith.

2: Let someone else try the gun and see if it happens

3: Give it to me.

I'd go with #2, then #3, then #1 :mrgreen:

I know it sucks, but it could very well just be you. How do you hold the gun?

High thumbs?










Low thumbs?










Have you tried shooting one hand only? Etc.


----------



## MarkSchu (Oct 9, 2011)

1. I am holding like second photo...have also shot it left handed...have had 3 instructors try it with same results. 
2. if it doesn't work, I will give you a good price, cause I don't want a $1200 gun that functions poorly.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

One thing I learned early on was to never run the pistol dry. I was taught to count my shots and reload before it was empty so this type of problem never really concerned me. In heated competition or self defense it's best not to have it run dry because it takes valuable time to drop the slide or maybe notice it's locked back and empty. I'd keep it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you entertained changing the recoil spring? Perhaps a pound down in tension. I've heard some 1911's prefer Wolff recoil springs over their stock versions. I know the Kimber SIS is at least one.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

MarkSchu said:


> 2. if it doesn't work, I will give you a good price, cause I don't want a $1200 gun that functions poorly.


I'd consider selling it and moving on, if I were you. You'll spend more money and go through more heartache trying to find a solution to make that gun work for you.

I like my XDs and Glocks. I'm not fond of 1911s. They are not as enjoyable to me, yet thousands of thousands think they are the ultimate best pistol out there. I have friends who are Sig fans, HK fans, Keltec fans and so on. They found a platform that works for them. It sounds like Sig isn't the one for you.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

i read that you have talked to sig about this issue, and that you had 3 instructors operate this weapon with the same results. have you thought about asking sig to replace the firearm with a new one? sounds to me like they should be willing to do that if the gun is not functioning like it should.


----------



## MarkSchu (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks for the help - mossy- yes that is my next step...I guess I wanted to know from more experienced handgunners whether this was a reasonable request. 
let me be clear, although all the other guns I have work flawlessly, this is by far the best shooter I have, save for maybe my colt python. I really want this gun to work. 

others have suggested that the slide seems to be sticky even when well lubed. I noticed that the slide does not have to come all the way back to the slide lever lock to completely eject the casing. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

MarkSchu said:


> Hello - this is my first post...I usually just use the search function and find most of my answers, but this problem has become extremely vexing. I bought a an elite carry stainless p220 in August. I love the gun. It is a joy to shoot, but the slide fails to lock back about half the time after the last round. I have researched this issue to death. I have called sig and even sent it back to them once. Yes the slide locks back when I manually rack the slide with an empty mag. no I am not limp wristing or touching the slide lock lever accidently. Yes I have cleaned the gun multiple times and used every type of lube imaginable in various quantities. Nothing seems to help. Currently I am using Speer Lawman, which Sig suggested, but in 200 gr...Yes I could try 230 grain ammo, but it seems to me that a Sig shouldn't require such fine tuned attention just so a basic function of the gun will work. When I sent it back to Sig they replaced the magazines and the slide release lever and adjusted the SRT trigger. Still the slide locks back only about 50% of the time or less. I have discussed this with Sig customer service and they are also at a loss. What makes it more frustrating is that they continue to insinuate that it is somehow my fault...like they are doing me a favor to try to fix the problem. Despite that, I am sending the gun back to Sig again. I guess my question is: if I get back from Sig and it still fails to function correctly, what are my options besides living with it or selling the gun?


DUDE, I'm having the exact same problem!!! It's making me crazy! It's happening with my p226r 9mm. I'm taking it to a gunsmith this weekend.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Have either of you tried cleaning the magazines?


----------

